# Hunting apparel



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

It’s finally time to upgrade my hunting clothes. I’ve wore Browning products for probably the last 20 yrs. I’ve looked at quite a few makers and I really like the First Lite line. Of course 
my size is sold out for now but that could be a blessing in disguise so to speak. Has anybody tried these or recommend anything?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nothing to recommend but I like having full length leg zippers.
I replaced an older set of winter weight camo's a few years ago and it seems a lot of the new stuff I was looking at only had 15" legs zippers. I finally found an acceptable set at Cabela's with the full length zippers. I don't love the set but those short zippers just don't work for me.
Might not be important to you but just look carefully at what you're getting before you buy.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I, do not like the short zippers either. I. always put in full length.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just bought a set of cabelas gore tex thinsilate bibs that has full leg zippers that worked great ml hunting a few weeks ago. I would recommend them to a friend.
sherman


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

I have some first lite pieces and highly recommend them. Allegheny bottoms, kiln hoodie top, Woodbury jacket. Have some more that i want to add this year but you cant go wrong with first lite imo.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Bowhunter15 said:


> I have some first lite pieces and highly recommend them. Allegheny bottoms, kiln hoodie top, Woodbury jacket. Have some more that i want to add this year but you cant go wrong with first lite imo.


Which pattern did you get? The more I research I really like the first lite ASAT Camo. Its not sexy but I don’t care about other hunters seeing me. I think FL got away from that pattern tho. I’m looking at other makers who ASAT. I did pick up a FL 3D leafy suit in ASAT.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

I have some firstlite undergarments and my son got me some nomad for Christmas to try. Like the firstlite stuff but expensive


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> I have some firstlite undergarments and my son got me some nomad for Christmas to try. Like the firstlite stuff but expensive


Yea it is. I’m still looking for quality pieces that’s less expensive in the pattern I’m wanting. Predator has a similar pattern that looks good.


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Which pattern did you get? The more I research I really like the first lite ASAT Camo. Its not sexy but I don’t care about other hunters seeing me. I think FL got away from that pattern tho. I’m looking at other makers who ASAT. I did pick up a FL 3D leafy suit in ASAT.


I have the fusion and cipher patters as well as brown baselayer bottoms. It is expensive stuff so i try to catch stuff on sale but it sells out quick. Ill just keep adding pieces slowly, hunted some pretty cold temps during bow season and rifle season in Nebraska this year and the gear exceeded my expectations


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Maybe it's just me… But good hunting clothing is a damn racket anymore! Just to buy decent quality pants and a jacket, you have to spend a minimum of 250 to upwards of $600...It's absolutely insane… I was at Cabela's yesterday and I saw a $400 rain suit… you got to be kidding me!
I left the clothing section...and decided I needed to get myself a new pair of binoculars… That was worse, the lowest price pair I could find was $240 ... ranging all the way up to $1400 ...The only other selection they had was a $19 cheap pair with no zoom...
What the hell happened to selling stuff to the working class man...??? I'd be absolutely in financial l trouble if I try to buy some of the stuff just to outfit myself for hunting anymore…


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

You got that right. It’s crazy.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

About all I can say about the price of things is, back when I was a lot younger we would use the clothes we had. As far as I can tell no matter what state you live in the winters have been about the same year after year. Years ago no one had cammo. we wore what we had. No one wore scent blocker cloths, they were nor invented way back then. we did not take any less game then, then we do now. I, have never used the stuff. Seems as though every one gets caught up in the marketing hype. I started out with used recurved bow, with wooden arrowes. Used face pant on our face, or some kind of a mask. Took a deer almost every year. When I go to the store, I just can not bring my self to pay $ 50.00 for a pair of jeanes. It, is not how much money you make, it what you do with what you have. We live in a time when people have more money than brains. Tech is nice, but how much do you need to live, plus it is expensive. Marketing will tell you , you have to have it. You can not live without it. If, you do not do any thing remember this, A fool and his money are soon parted. Singed, a old timer.















w


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

one3 said:


> About all I can say about the price of things is, back when I was a lot younger we would use the clothes we had. As far as I can tell no matter what state you live in the winters have been about the same year after year. Years ago no one had cammo. we wore what we had. No one wore scent blocker cloths, they were nor invented way back then. we did not take any less game then, then we do now. I, have never used the stuff. Seems as though every one gets caught up in the marketing hype. I started out with used recurved bow, with wooden arrowes. Used face pant on our face, or some kind of a mask. Took a deer almost every year. When I go to the store, I just can not bring my self to pay $ 50.00 for a pair of jeanes. It, is not how much money you make, it what you do with what you have. We live in a time when people have more money than brains. Tech is nice, but how much do you need to live, plus it is expensive. Marketing will tell you , you have to have it. You can not live without it. If, you do not do any thing remember this, A fool and his money are soon parted. Singed, a old timer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get it. I have never bought scent remover, scent laundry detergent, sent blocker. Anti scents make no sense, it’s just all about the cents, haha. Its all marketing. I seen a test done with dogs and scent blocker failed big time. But I do believe in the right kind of Camo. Yep I’ve taken deer when younger in just plain old BDU Camo. I’ve researched a lot and believe it or not it’s all about the UV spectrum nowadays. They didn’t use UV brighteners in clothes years ago, it wasn’t an issue. Today almost all Camo and all clothing has it as does most detergents. Makes the whites whiter and the colors brighter.... sound familiar? Lol. It sticks out to deer like a big glowing blob due to what they see in the UV color spectrum. So I’m just looking for an edge is all. Camo is a huge marketing ploy but there is some good stuff out there that will help the hunt. The last browning set I’ve used for the last 20 yrs. I paid like 600 for it at the time but it was the best and warmest available and lasted forever. But I got a lil fatter over the years and need to upgrade. I’m just asking for some thoughts and trying to get the best bang for my buck.


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

9Left said:


> Maybe it's just me… But good hunting clothing is a damn racket anymore! Just to buy decent quality pants and a jacket, you have to spend a minimum of 250 to upwards of $600...It's absolutely insane… I was at Cabela's yesterday and I saw a $400 rain suit… you got to be kidding me!
> I left the clothing section...and decided I needed to get myself a new pair of binoculars… That was worse, the lowest price pair I could find was $240 ... ranging all the way up to $1400 ...The only other selection they had was a $19 cheap pair with no zoom...
> What the hell happened to selling stuff to the working class man...??? I'd be absolutely in financial l trouble if I try to buy some of the stuff just to outfit myself for hunting anymore…


 I'm right there with you. I look at the price of hunting outfits and just turn the tag around walk away and tell myself I can work with what I got for a while. In the age of charging everything to plastic and like was mentioned the marketing of people thinking they need all the new things keeps the prices cranking up. People keep forking it out no matter the price.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

9Left said:


> Maybe it's just me… But good hunting clothing is a damn racket anymore! Just to buy decent quality pants and a jacket, you have to spend a minimum of 250 to upwards of $600...It's absolutely insane… I was at Cabela's yesterday and I saw a $400 rain suit… you got to be kidding me!
> I left the clothing section...and decided I needed to get myself a new pair of binoculars… That was worse, the lowest price pair I could find was $240 ... ranging all the way up to $1400 ...The only other selection they had was a $19 cheap pair with no zoom...
> What the hell happened to selling stuff to the working class man...??? I'd be absolutely in financial l trouble if I try to buy some of the stuff just to outfit myself for hunting anymore…


yeah I know what you mean about prices. I bought a set of gore tex thinsilate bibs at cabelas. the price was 299.00 but I had never owned a good set before. so I made the investment for waterproof bibs. I love down insulated gear but you say down and dollar sighs start rolling. I still have my old down hunting coat I bought many yrs ago before down got so high priced.
sherman


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

Buy the best you can afford. Do a little research, make sure you are getting a product that will work for the way you intend to use and wear it. You want something that will work for you.
Do not be afraid to check the classifieds. Guys buy things upgrade/replace,decide they don’t like gear, the fit, or get out of the sport. If your lucky can score a deal.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I get it. I have never bought scent remover, scent laundry detergent, sent blocker. Anti scents make no sense, it’s just all about the cents, haha. Its all marketing. I seen a test done with dogs and scent blocker failed big time. But I do believe in the right kind of Camo. Yep I’ve taken deer when younger in just plain old BDU Camo. I’ve researched a lot and believe it or not it’s all about the UV spectrum nowadays. They didn’t use UV brighteners in clothes years ago, it wasn’t an issue. Today almost all Camo and all clothing has it as does most detergents. Makes the whites whiter and the colors brighter.... sound familiar? Lol. It sticks out to deer like a big glowing blob due to what they see in the UV color spectrum. So I’m just looking for an edge is all. Camo is a huge marketing ploy but there is some good stuff out there that will help the hunt. The last browning set I’ve used for the last 20 yrs. I paid like 600 for it at the time but it was the best and warmest available and lasted forever. But I got a lil fatter over the years and need to upgrade. I’m just asking for some thoughts and trying to get the best bang for my buck.


Check out Barrier Wear brand products.
You'll pay dearly for their clothes but I can attest that their products are top notch. I've got a camo rain suit(parka/pants) from them that is about 20 yrs old that's been through hell and back(especially the pants) and still going strong. No rips in seems, nothing coming apart and stays just as dry as when new.
A buddy of mine has one of their parkas/pants outfits and he loves it. It's breathable, warm and waterproof with a soft,quite, yet rugged exterior. I like it cause when checking it out, it seemed very light as well. Said he cried when he paid for it but said if he ever needs another...more tears will have to flow.

Far as the UV brightener thing goes, you are correction the way deer see UV. Washing clothes in a non UV brightener or UV blocker sports wash detergent takes care of the UV issue. Never was any hunting clothes in regular detergents with UV brighteners as the brighteners in the detergent replenishes the UV in the clothes.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yea...The whole point of this rant was that we don't want to pay that much for a piece of clothing...


----------



## mikem (Feb 17, 2010)

Persuader I hear a lot of good things about the first light, I like their pattern that has similar coloration to the Matthews Lost Camo. 

In my opinion washing clothes is where they really wear out. I tend to wear my cheap stuff as much as my Scentlok and Predator, especially when scouting. This in my humble opinion just keeps the good stuff so it lasts longer, and keeps me from needing to wash it so often. 

This time of year I am wearing a Carol Davis Sportswear union suit, wool camo, and some natural gear thrown in there. Also keep a pair of military "urban" pants for the snowy days. I think the Carol Davis has gone out of business which is a shame. That suit was recommended by my Alaska friend and is the warmest base layer I've ever tried.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

9Left said:


> Yea...The whole point of this rant was that we don't want to pay that much for a piece of clothing...


Don't blame ya...me neither!
But I don't like to be wet and wanted the best lightweight, waterproof suit I could find. One that would last a long time hunting heavy briars. Got tired of replacing rain gear every few years.

Heck, I went through a period of time in which I made my own camo for bow hunting using dyes. Guess I resorted back to the hippie 'tie-dye' era.  Still have and use some of it today. After all, camo clothing is nothing more than breaking up your silhouette and blending in with the surroundings. Have a pair of dark brown, cotton coveralls I camo'd with vertical stripes in dark grays and tans that I killed a bunch of deer wearing. Have several cotton long sleeve dark green button up shirts that I used bleach water making different shades of green and dye making patches of Browns. Use them in stands. 
These are clothes I wear in warm weather. 
That's why I say that several washings in UV blocking detergents will takeout the UV issues.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

9Left said:


> Maybe it's just me… But good hunting clothing is a damn racket anymore! Just to buy decent quality pants and a jacket, you have to spend a minimum of 250 to upwards of $600...It's absolutely insane… I was at Cabela's yesterday and I saw a $400 rain suit… you got to be kidding me!
> I left the clothing section...and decided I needed to get myself a new pair of binoculars… That was worse, the lowest price pair I could find was $240 ... ranging all the way up to $1400 ...The only other selection they had was a $19 cheap pair with no zoom...
> What the hell happened to selling stuff to the working class man...??? I'd be absolutely in financial l trouble if I try to buy some of the stuff just to outfit myself for hunting anymore…


I’m not a fan of paying the high prices either but the reality is that it’s worth it. My cabelas guide wear gear is pushing 20 years old and still waterproof. Do the math on that. 
Try glassing all day with $79.00 binos. It won’t happen. Good glass is worth the price as well. Some things are worth paying for the quality. 

Time to hunt and fish is precious. I don’t want to cut the day short because I’m cold and wet.


----------

